# Serial Number help postwar Schwinn B6



## Dave K (Oct 6, 2011)

I picked up a postwar B6 with a serial number of I41159.   I can not find this number in the serial number list.  Is this a pre 1948 number?   Am I missing something?


Thanks for any help 

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2011)

hey dave,does it have a tapered kickstand?that would be the easiest way to tell,but some have been replaced.i have a 46 with a similiar serial.i'll have to doublecheck it tomorrow to get the exact number.
where's all the pics???


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 7, 2011)

*My B-6*

My B-6 that I posted on a few weeks ago; "New to me B-6" has a tapered kickstand and an "I" serial #.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> My B-6 that I posted on a few weeks ago; "New to me B-6" has a tapered kickstand and an "I" serial #.



X 2,mine also.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 8, 2011)

No tapered kick stand on this one.   A few differences from my sons 1946 DX so I an going to guess this one might be a 1947.  Will post pictures when my computer is up and running (posting from my phone now) But it is not much to see as it is missing the fenders tank rack etc 

Thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 8, 2011)

Even without a tapered stand, I think 46'.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 10, 2011)

*serial*

"I" is a very early Postwar serial if it's under the bottom bracket.  I think the logic on "I" may have been a continuation of the 1942 dates of "H" I have seen on some very wartime-ish balloon Schwinns.  Taper or no taper I'd wager that one in the 1946 realm.  Check the fasteners, some early postwar had the boxy Philister style fasteners. They look similar to the ND Brake arm fastener, but were used on the fender stays and even the fore and maybe even aft chainguard mount.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input on my bike.

Unfortunately all the fasteners and tin was missing when I got the bike so I can’t use that to help date it..  I had been day dreaming of restoring a B6 to go with my wife's nice original Deluxe girls and this one showed up at a junk shop down the street from my house and I could not pass it up.  I told my self I would never build a bike from part again but this one will be the last for sure.  Yea right.

Here it is in all of its parts missing glory.  I think the frame might be the only original part left


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2011)

Does the upper rear fender mount have any significance as to dating the frame? 

Here is the fender mount area on my B6.  My sons early 1946 DX has a tube rather than a channel for the upper fender mount.  I don’t know if this dates his bike as earlier or if this was a difference between early B6 and DX frames?


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2011)

This bike does not have a tapered kickstand but the kick stand parks at an odd angle.  I Don’t know if this is do to damage but if so the damage must have happened when the bike was almost new because the bottom of the kick stand has a worn flat spot that matches the way it hits the ground at this angle.  Also the angle bent in the end of the stand would indicate it was designed to park like this.   I don’t know if Schwinn was still tweaking the new post war kicks stand design in 1946.  It parks very solid with the stand at this odd angle


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2011)

My son’s 1946 DX was equipped with a prewar style crank arm.  I have seen one other 1946 DX with the same crank arm but have not seen them on B6s.  Does anyone here have a 1946 B6 with the prewar crank on it?  Could it be that they put the left over crank arms on DXs later then B6s because they were the bottom of the line and got the left over parts? 

Did all the 1946 bikes have the raised letter AS seat post clamps?

The 1946 DXs I have seen have B serial numbers and the B6s have I numbers.  Did they number the models differently or is just a matter of different production times?


----------

